# My Army Train



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in the Transportation Corps, we were trained on the trains some at my Officer Basic course in 67. Never saw any of the army trains in Vietnam. I've been assembling cars and making some(Sea Land). This K-line loco came up on ebay and I bought it. 








Tried it on track power, but it kept blowing the fuse on my TE. So converted it to battery power. Ran it this morning for an hour and it seemed to work fine. Loco does not have a lot of detail, which is fine with me, just like to see them go around.








Tank cars are by USA, boxcar is Aristo, Sea Land trailer is on an old Delton, the metal tank(Hobby Lobby) is on the flat I made from an Aristo stock car.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry; 

Nice train. Glad the locomotive is working out for you. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Like your SeeLand container. Intersting consist!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I had Sea Land container trailers like that in my convoys in Vietnam. Picked them up in the port at Qui Nhon and ran west with them to An Khe and Pleiku in the central highlands.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice train Jerry. I picked up some tank kits from G scale junction at the KC show. Cheap $11 for them. Made by Wowtoyz E-Z build. Later RJD


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Like the train Jerry. Have a club member that has a K-Line loco that he runs at club funtions that works very well.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You need to get hooked up with Jim Carter.

You two could make a great Military Rail Road. Layout.

Jim Likes army cars too 


JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Jim and I have talked before, he was a Transportation Corps guy also. Had a neat army train at Marty's last year. I just got a 1/32nd scale Cobra Helicopter I plan to assemble and put on a flatcar, used to have them accompany some of my convoys in Nam, mostly the POL ones. Great fun having a convoy of 50-60 gasoline/diesel tankers.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry what kind of flat cars did you use..I am looking for Aristo with the fishbone bracing on the outside not like the USA with them down the middle...might just have to repaint a couple of Aristo UP.

I also picked up 2 bull dozer Sherman tanks...BOY are they a beautiful tank in person. The box does no justice to it!

I have 2 Walker Bull dogs, getting 2 Sherman Firefly and I bought 2 Grants at the show.

Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Did I forget to say I love WWII tanks!!!

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The flatcar that the tank is on was made from a Aristo Stock car, just took off the top. Put some coupler pockets on the side, sorta crude.... 

Bubba, I was in the local guard unit to finish out my 20 for retirement, we had several different tanks while I was in, mostly M-60 variants. The M-48A5 was my favorite though. They did get M-1's towards the end of my time but decided not to train up on them. Both my sons were in the unit with me, great fun!


----------

